

PyPy 1.3 released - stephenjudkins
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/06/pypy-13-released.html

======
j_baker
I recall someone from the PyPy project asking if anyone would be interested in
a tutorial on how to write a language using PyPy. Whatever happened to that?

------
keytweetlouie
Great work! I can't wait till the day this becomes a drop in replacement for
cpython. C extensions go a long way towards that goal.

------
iamelgringo
anyone using pypy in production for real world work?

